

12 killer resources for api practitioners - NordicAPIs
http://nordicapis.com/12-killer-resources-api-practitioners/

======
bender80
Wrong link. Correct link is here -

nordicapis.com/blog/12-killer-resources-api-practitioners/

~~~
andreaskrohn
Sorry for that, original link should work again.

